# Polaris High Rack For $850 At BCO



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

2coolers,

If you're interested in an awesome hunting high rack for your Polaris Ranger, now is the time to take advantage of pre-deer season specials at Big Country Outdoors. For this week only (Sept 26 - Oct 1, 2011) we're giving away these steel bedlined high racks for $850. Here is what they come standard with:


(2) Side mounted baskets with drink holders.
(1) Removable under seat storage basket.
(2) Retracting ladders.
(1) Shoot bar
Mounting bolts
If you want to upgrade to the aluminum high rack the 2cool deal for that is $1299. Give us a shout or swing on by, heck even go online & find that accessory you've been missing & call in to see what discount is waiting for you!

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Whats your price for the front bumper/basket and the rear receiver basket? Do you have any problems with approach/departure angles when traveling over levees and through deep ditches? It would sure be nice if I could find an "extendabed" that would be level with the bed and add about 1.5-2ft to it's length. Maybe have it attach to the LNR system?

EDIT: _Never mind, just checked your website for prices. But still looking for an extendabed,. _


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

FishSlap said:


> Whats your price for the front bumper/basket and the rear receiver basket? Do you have any problems with approach/departure angles when traveling over levees and through deep ditches? It would sure be nice if I could find an "extendabed" that would be level with the bed and add about 1.5-2ft to it's length. Maybe have it attach to the LNR system?
> 
> EDIT: _Never mind, just checked your website for prices. But still looking for an extendabed,. _


I'm not a 100% sure if I understand what the extendabed concept is BUT, I do have a rear rack system that is close to the height of the bottom of the bed & still allows you to lower the tailgate. Is this concept you're looking for? Click on the link below & let me know:

http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/U...197/Rear-Cargo-Basket-(UTV)/product_info.html

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

No, something like this. I have a high rack but sometimes I need more room under it.. Decoys, gear and dogs won't all fit in the bed. If I had about 2ft more in length I think I would be ok. It doesn't need to be quickly removable, just strong enough to take getting knocked into things on a regular basis and high enough that it will have as minimal of an effect possible on my approach/departure angles. I use my rangers to drive out to our pit blinds in the middle of flooded fields. I have to be able to clear the levees on the way in and out. I wouldn't mind removing my tailgate if needed, basically I need a long bed ranger. Unfortunately I think I may end up having to have an aluminum flatbed fab'ed.

Another idea is to place slide out drawers under the footrest portion of the high rack. Might give you some more dry storage (for tow straps, extra gloves, etc.) in place of an area that is hard to get to and usually ends up collecting trash on mine.










BTW, if anyone is looking for a high rack, $850 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

FishSlap said:


> No, something like this. I have a high rack but sometimes I need more room under it.. Decoys, gear and dogs won't all fit in the bed. If I had about 2ft more in length I think I would be ok. It doesn't need to be quickly removable, just strong enough to take getting knocked into things on a regular basis and high enough that it will have as minimal of an effect possible on my approach/departure angles. I use my rangers to drive out to our pit blinds in the middle of flooded fields. I have to be able to clear the levees on the way in and out. I wouldn't mind removing my tailgate if needed, basically I need a long bed ranger. Unfortunately I think I may end up having to have an aluminum flatbed fab'ed.
> 
> Another idea is to place slide out drawers under the footrest portion of the high rack. Might give you some more dry storage (for tow straps, extra gloves, etc.) in place of an area that is hard to get to and usually ends up collecting trash on mine.
> 
> ...


OK now I smell what you're stepping in. I've done longer complete aluminum beds for the Polaris, that's not a problem to fabricate at all. However let me think about an extension & get back to you. I can fab something up out of aluminum but I'm not sure as to how I want to do it yet...

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh I also forgot to mention that the under seat basket on the high rack is removable to do exactly what FishSlap is wanting, this will clear up a lot more room...

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds good to me, let me know what you come up with.


----------

